# [RISOLTO] Abilitare canale IDE

## Andrey_

Salve a tutti

Ho abilitato nel kernel le sequenti voci:

```

  │ │    <*>   generic ATA/ATAPI disk support                             │ │  

  │ │    [*]     ATA disk support                                         │ │  

  │ │    [*]     ATAPI floppy support                                     │ │  

  │ │    <*>   Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support                            │ │  

  │ │    <*>   Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support                             │ │  

  │ │    [*]   IDE ACPI support                                           │ │  

  │ │    [*]   IDE Taskfile Access                                        │ │  

  │ │    [*]   legacy /proc/ide/ support                                  │ │  

  │ │          *** IDE chipset support/bugfixes ***                       │ │  

  │ │    <*>   generic/default IDE chipset support                        │ │  

  │ │    <*>   Platform driver for IDE interfaces                         │ │  

[...]

  │ │    <*>   PNP EIDE support                                           │ │  

[...]

  │ │    <*>   Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support                            │ │  

```

Nonostante ciò non riesco a far funzionare il mio lettore CD-ROM e il mio Masterizzatore DVD, entrambi sul canale IDE [Gli unici ad esserlo, dato che l'HD è SATA].

Il problema è che in /dev non c'è alcuna traccia di hda, hdb, cdrom e simili...

Qualche idea?

PS: Dopo il Chipset generico ci sono chipset specifici, ma io non so quale sia il mio Controller IDE, come faccio a visualizzarlo?Last edited by Andrey_ on Thu Feb 18, 2010 9:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

dai un'occhiata nella sezione scsi   :Wink: 

----------

## Andrey_

In SCSI ho questa situazione:

```

  │ │    < > RAID Transport Class                                        │ │  

  │ │    -*- SCSI device support                                         │ │  

  │ │    <*> SCSI target support                                         │ │  

  │ │    [*] legacy /proc/scsi/ support                                  │ │  

  │ │        *** SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM) ***              │ │  

  │ │    <*> SCSI disk support                                           │ │  

  │ │    < > SCSI tape support                                           │ │  

  │ │    < > SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support                            │ │  

  │ │    <*> SCSI CDROM support                                          │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM)        │ │  

  │ │    <*> SCSI generic support                                        │ │  

  │ │    <*> SCSI media changer support                                  │ │  

  │ │    [ ] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device                          │ │  

  │ │    [*] Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K)            │ │  

  │ │    [*] SCSI logging facility                                       │ │  

  │ │    [ ] Asynchronous SCSI scanning                                  │ │  

  │ │        SCSI Transports  --->                                       │ │  

  │ │    [*] SCSI low-level drivers  --->                                │ │  

  │ │    <*> SCSI Device Handlers  --->                                  │ │  

  │ │    < > OSD-Initiator library                                       │ │  

```

Ma non va...

----------

## ago

ho una configurazione più leggera rispetto alla tua...ma sei sicuro che sia un problema di kernel? come lo hai configurato?

Recentemente si occupa hal della configurazione, quindi è opportuno commentarlo in fstab, oppure fare il contrario   :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

 *Andrey_ wrote:*   

> PS: Dopo il Chipset generico ci sono chipset specifici, ma io non so quale sia il mio Controller IDE, come faccio a visualizzarlo?

 

usa

```
# lspci
```

se poi ti interessa approfondire l'argomento kernel ...

----------

## Andrey_

Beccato!  :Smile: 

lspci mi dava questo, oltre alle altre cose:

```

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB368 IDE controller

```

I driver specifici del Chipset Intel li avevo già inclusi, ma mancavano quelli del JMicron. Ora tutto funziona alla perfezione  :Smile: 

Taggo come [RISOLTO].

Grazie a tutti  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

se ti può essere utile per la prossima volta 

```
lspci -k
```

```
lsmod
```

----------

## Andrey_

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> se ti può essere utile per la prossima volta 
> 
> ```
> lspci -k
> ```
> ...

 

Grazie! Credo proprio che potrà essermi utile  :Smile: 

----------

